# FreeBSD connection proxy help



## luzzo (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi I have a little problem. I have a server with FreeBSD and I want to configure the outgoing traffic with a proxied ip of an external server. How can I do it? Is there any way to do it?

Thanks for helping


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2013)

Configure a proxy in firefox or any of the programs you use.


----------



## luzzo (Feb 13, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Configure a proxy in firefox or any of the programs you use.



*F*irefox on a dedicated server?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2013)

What exactly do you want to do?


----------



## luzzo (Feb 13, 2013)

i want prox the dedicated server ip


----------

